# Case Fan Noises Cheap or quiet



## dead7iestweap0n (May 23, 2006)

Ok what do you rater? Quite case, or a cheap semi-loud case.

Personally i like the ambient noises of the fans. They help me fall asleep. (unless if they rattle) I have 4 80mm fans 1 120, and vga, and northbridge fan.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm. i voted silent, but thats because i had 5 amazingly LOUD fans. get a few semi loud ones, but hook them to a fan controller.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

I use only the 120mm fans that have the 3 speed control on them so I only have to run them as fast as necessary to keep the noise down.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

im running 3x 80mm LED Fans, Cheap and Quite noisey, but it doesnt bother me as i always wear headphones :wink:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HawMan said:


> im running 3x 80mm LED Fans, Cheap and Quite noisey, but it doesnt bother me as i always wear headphones :wink:


Works every time and less bothersome than earplugs.:grin:


----------



## Clifford (Sep 3, 2006)

I prefer quiet fans even if they are a bit more expensive. I made the mistake of running 5 extremely loud 80mm case fans on top of the vga fan and heatsink fan. Since then I only run 2 case fans that are actually somewhat quite and automatically adjust speed when the temps change.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Quiet is definitely better. But only if you are going to get a quiet CPU cooler because often they produce much more noise than the case fans. I have 7x80mm led coolermaster case fans that were cheap (about $4 each) I thought they were making my computer sound like someones always vacuuming in the next room, so I cut it back to just 3 80mm fans and the case was no quieter. So I reconnected the other 4 80mm fans and stopped the cpu fan for 1 second and couldn't even hear the case fans runnning.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I voted quiet, but for a slightly different reason: I don't like to use cheap cases. Like dead7iestweap0n, I quite like the gentle hum of my PC's fans. I don't like them to be really noisy, like you often get with cheap cases, but I do like to hear them. But the big thing is that I like to have a good quality case (like my current Thermaltake Armor), so I'm all ready spending the extra money on the case anyway.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I just have the 2x120mm fans that came with the case, the stock vga cooler, and a fanless CPU heatsink. I have more noise coming from my 4 Raptor drives than I do from my fans.


----------



## noobtastic (Jan 5, 2006)

I run them loud but I usually wear head phones so it isnt a big deal


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

I have two three 120mm fans (including PSU), one 80mm fan, stock CPU fan, and vga fan. My computer sounds like a freaking jet, but the 120mm's push 90 cubic feet of air per minute (CFM) each, so it's justifiable.


----------



## Flaxon (Mar 8, 2006)

Bwhaha!

/me is in the minority.

I wear headphones about 95% of the time, always when I'm gaming or watching something, so the noise of the case fans and heat sinks isn't an issue for me.

Besides, if you're following my thread on my "annoying heat issues" you know that I have a 24" box fan blowing into the side of my case....no case or heatstink fan is louder than that.

Although... I'm tempted to make a casemod built around a box fan...that'd be l33t.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I've got 2 120mm TT fans that at least _I_ didn't think were cheap. They are a bit loud, but mostly only noticable when starting up the computer. After the computer's been on for a while I don't notice them... That and my roommate's computer is on 24/7 and is louder than mine.
If you really want silent, look at SilenX fans, or just go with good watercooling. Not sure you were asking for suggestions to buy, but I thought I'd throw some out there.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

go passive its more badass  thats what im doing now hehe x1600pro custom passive mod and p d 940 on passive cooling ... one 120mm fan in the whole case


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Fr4665 said:


> go passive its more badass  thats what im doing now hehe x1600pro custom passive mod and p d 940 on passive cooling ... one 120mm fan in the whole case


What are you using on the CPU?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

the thermal take cooling thingy(looks like a tower has some heatpipes) ill post specs as soon as im home im still building and messing with it not cooling enough yet but it will soon.

for the video card (like i said thats what im doing now) im still guesstimating how much weight it can handle while sticking in the pcie slot ... well see what i come up with. otherwise propably a similar design with home made copper heatpipes.

im actually happy with how quiet it is now but the harddrive is killing the sound :upset: so ima also do some tests how much cpu and gpu fan add to the hdd noise


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Kinda like this










sorry, I just had to show this off.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

DIE ! yeah i saw that before though but urs isnt quiet i assume ... looks loud lol.

is that the thermaltake one or the thermalight ? im trying to find the best and what temps u getting ?

well ok so i just had an idea ... ill put alot of fans in there all wired to a central switch that i can switch from passive noise to like jet airplane noise ... sounds good ? itl be killer annoying ppl at lans :laugh:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually it is very quiet. The HDD's make more noise than the fans do. I'm just running 2x 120mm fans. One in the front and one in the back. The HS is a Thermaltake Sonic Tower on a Pentuim D 830. I usually get temps of around 44c idle and 56c loaded on a hot day. The higher than average temps also could be attributed to the 4 Raptor drives I have in the case.

:hijacked:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

intreseting i might use that one with a 120mm fan and the passive cooled x1600pro (i gota test how hot it gets) but yeah first ima measure noise cause it wont make any sence if the HHDs are still loud and whiny


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You might get lower temps because your CPU is a Pressler and not the Smithfield like mine.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

correct but even though the temps are pretty flaming hot compared to newer conroes. well see where this goes. i just want a stable platform maybe ill play with my older system to make a passive oced comp.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Crazyjoe, that's just crazy..........joe. (Couldn't resist...)

How big is that monitor?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

laboye said:


> How big is that monitor?


Actuall I'm running a pair of Hyundia L90D 19" LCD


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

lovely i need to get myself an lcd


----------



## fluhlej (Sep 18, 2006)

I voted to go with the quiet - I have a quiet fans on my comp, sure they costed me a few bucks extra per fan but when your blowing $2000 plus on a comp what is 20 dollars for quiet fans.
Further I have found that quiet fans are generally quiet for two reasons
1) the fan has a dual or tri ball bearing which is quiet
2) the fan is designed to have a quite airflow, this is done more moving the air more efficiently through the fan.

Moving air efficiently moean moving more air and thus will give your case better airflow and keep it cooler.

Next if you want to show off your computer it is nice to have it running say up on a desk and being able to speak normally and not have to talk over the fans.

Quiet is generally better - but you totally loose the value of quite case fans if you dont get a quite CPU cooler


----------

